
Ask HN: Will smashing my Apple magic mouse repeatedly make it stay connected? - obiefernandez
I have two Apple &quot;magic&quot; mice (bluetooth). Two generations. One with the AA batteries, and another newer one that recharges with the iphone cable. Nowadays the only magic is that I haven&#x27;t smashed them against the desk repeatedly or thrown them out the window. They work for about 30-60 seconds then disconnect, then reconnect if I keep clicking. Have tried all the advice online and nothing works. I can&#x27;t believe I&#x27;m the only one having this issue, and in fact there are plenty of people online complaining about it. For a peripheral that they charge over a hundred dollars for, you&#x27;d think it would work better. And I do have an Apple bluetooth keyboard that works fine.
======
khaledshamat
I have the issue with both mice and keyboard:(

